# SW Conference Split



## Desert Hound (May 19, 2021)

SW Conference to be split in 2 divisions.

Clubs will play home and away games vs every club in their division.

1 game vs clubs in the other division.


----------



## crush (May 19, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> SW Conference to be split in 2 divisions.
> 
> Clubs will play home and away games vs every club in their division.
> 
> 1 game vs clubs in the other division.


Is this rumor mill from the mind of Hound or is reliable as they come?  Talk to me bro.  Let's hear about the two divisions.


----------



## crush (May 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Is this rumor mill from the mind of Hound or is reliable as they come?  Talk to me bro.  Let's hear about the two divisions.


I did offer up this idea a year ago I believe.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Is this rumor mill from the mind of Hound or is reliable as they come?  Talk to me bro.  Let's hear about the two divisions.


It is true. Details of who goes where upcoming.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 19, 2021)

Hound has the right information crusha...... this has been in the works since the league expanded to 17 clubs........it will be divided so each division has the same amount of travel is what I was told....... I wonder if an 18th club would be added or 1 dropped to make it a equal split....... probably not for this upcoming season........


----------



## crush (May 19, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Hound has the right information crusha...... this has been in the works since the league expanded to 17 clubs........it will be divided so each division has the same amount of travel is what I was told....... I wonder if an 18th club would be added or 1 dropped to make it a totally equal split....... probably not for this upcoming season........


I sure hope they add one bro.  Let's here how you would split this up.  I like it btw.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 19, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Hound has the right information crusha...... this has been in the works since the league expanded to 17 clubs........it will be divided so each division has the same amount of travel is what I was told....... I wonder if an 18th club would be added or 1 dropped to make it a equal split....... probably not for this upcoming season........


Maybe, those rumors carry some weight?


----------



## lafalafa (May 19, 2021)

Yup that was done for a few age groups for the later half of 19-20 season and was slated for all groups for 20-21 before covid hit and the plans postponed.

Some clubs won't be happy being in the white or whatever tier division that's they name those. Maybe this time it will 8-9 teams in each and be more geographically based vs results like it was at one point.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yup that was done for a few age groups for the later half of 19-20 season and was slated for all groups for 20-21 before covid hit and the plans postponed.
> 
> Some clubs won't be happy being in the white or whatever tier division that's they name those. Maybe this time it will 8-9 teams in each and be more geographically based vs results like it was at one point.


Are you posting about boys? this is a thread about girls....... it gets real confusing and I have spoken about girls in boys threads and gotten in trouble lol..... @Dominic could you maybe make a separate boys and girls ECNL section?

for girls it is not being split into tiers....... our coach confirmed this....... mixed divisions so no chance any of the girls clubs should be unhappy.......


----------



## Speed (May 19, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Are you posting about boys? this is a thread about girls....... it gets real confusing and I have spoken about girls in boys threads and gotten in trouble lol..... @Dominic could you maybe make a separate boys and girls ECNL section?
> 
> for girls it is not being split into tiers....... our coach confirmed this....... mixed divisions so no chance any of the girls clubs should be unhappy.......


thank you for asking this question and confirming no girls!


----------



## lafalafa (May 19, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Are you posting about boys? this is a thread about girls....... it gets real confusing and I have spoken about girls in boys threads and gotten in trouble lol..... @Dominic could you maybe make a separate boys and girls ECNL section?
> 
> for girls it is not being split into tiers....... our coach confirmed this....... mixed divisions so no chance any of the girls clubs should be unhappy.......


What's a mixed division? Already mixed.

Original poster didn't mention gender so not sure why this is only a "girl's" thread.

What I posted is history for the boys,  will 21-22' be any different is the question?  tiers, geo location or what exactly?  Some  clubs we're happy with the tiers last go around.


----------



## zags77 (May 20, 2021)

Based on geography here is my stab at the split:

North - Eagles, Real So Cal, LA Breakers, Beach, LAFC Slammers, Arsenal, Legends, Heat FC
South - SD Surf, Rebels, Del Mar, Blues, Strikers, Slammers, Royals, Rising, AZ Arsenal 

The out of state teams are a coin flip but i bet they keep them in the same division for travel purposes.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 20, 2021)

zags77 said:


> The out of state teams are a coin flip but i bet they keep them in the same division for travel purposes.


Then why did you split them up with your stab at it  

I think you are close however in terms of likely split.


----------



## Footy30 (May 20, 2021)

zags77 said:


> Based on geography here is my stab at the split:
> 
> North - Eagles, Real So Cal, LA Breakers, Beach, LAFC Slammers, Arsenal, Legends, Heat FC
> South - SD Surf, Rebels, Del Mar, Blues, Strikers, Slammers, Royals, Rising, AZ Arsenal
> ...


I thought there wasn't going to be a split in the girls ECNL?? Did I miss something?.... Btw I like the split you came up with


----------



## futboldad1 (May 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> What's a mixed division? Already mixed.
> 
> *Original poster didn't mention gender so not sure why this is only a "girl's" thread.*
> 
> What I posted is history for the boys,  will 21-22' be any different is the question?  tiers, geo location or what exactly?  Some  clubs we're happy with the tiers last go around.


He has a DD.....and it is confusing to cross post boys-girls........this seems to be widely agreed......the ECNL was girls only when this forum was created......I was politely noting how I've been guilty of the same cross posting error........ hopefully Dom can help us all out.....

Mixed division just means it won't be tier'd based on previous results.....

@zags77 that is a good stab...... my guess is that one of the AZ teams is paired in the same division as Heat........ I'll have a guess too.....I don't think it will be purely geographic but that is a cool idea as I would love the quick drives to Eagles, Breakers and Beach......

Division 9 - Eagles, Blues, LA Breakers, LAFC Slammers, Legends, Strikers, Sharks, Rising, AZ Arsenal
Division 8 - Real, Surf, Slammers, Rebels, Beach, Arsenal, Heat, Royals


----------



## futboldad1 (May 20, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> I thought there wasn't going to be a split in the girls ECNL?? Did I miss something?.... Btw I like the split you came up with


There is 17 clubs now so there has to be a split...... this thread has some good info.......


----------



## Desert Hound (May 20, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> I thought there wasn't going to be a split in the girls ECNL?? Did I miss something?.... Btw I like the split you came up with


I posted the split as it relates to the girls side. 

I am still in the habit of looking at this thread with the girls side in mind since it was originally created like that. 

So when I see ECNL my first thought is to the girls side and sometimes I answer a post that is talking about boys because of that. 

Old habits die hard...hehe.


----------



## Footy30 (May 20, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> He has a DD.....and it is confusing to cross post boys-girls........this seems to be widely agreed......the ECNL was girls only when this forum was created......I was politely noting how I've been guilty of the same cross posting error........ hopefully Dom can help us all out.....
> 
> Mixed division just means it won't be tier'd based on previous results.....
> 
> ...


not bad... but I prefer @zags77 split.. hahaha


----------



## Desert Hound (May 20, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> He has a DD.....and it is confusing to cross post boys-girls........this seems to be widely agreed......the ECNL was girls only when this forum was created......I was politely noting how I've been guilty of the same cross posting error........ hopefully Dom can help us all out.....


Yep. And I do the same as you as in posting incorrectly. 

It probably should be split into Boys ECNL and Girls ECNL threads


----------



## futboldad1 (May 20, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> not bad... but I prefer @zags77 split.. hahaha


lol that is fair...... I do too TBH!!!!!!


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 20, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> He has a DD.....and it is confusing to cross post boys-girls........this seems to be widely agreed......the ECNL was girls only when this forum was created......I was politely noting how I've been guilty of the same cross posting error........ hopefully Dom can help us all out.....
> 
> Mixed division just means it won't be tier'd based on previous results.....
> 
> ...


No possible way this works. It's logical, good competition and makes sense...no way this will fly in club soccer.


----------



## RedCard (May 20, 2021)

zags77 said:


> Based on geography here is my stab at the split:
> 
> North - Eagles, Real So Cal, LA Breakers, Beach, LAFC Slammers, Arsenal, Legends, Heat FC
> South - SD Surf, Rebels, Del Mar, Blues, Strikers, Slammers, Royals, Rising, AZ Arsenal
> ...


Two questions on this proposed split...
1 - Will there be a LAFC Slammers seeing that Real So Cal will become LAFC So Cal Youth.
2 - If LAFC Slammers loses their LAFC title, Will ECNL keep 2 Slammer teams in the league????


----------



## Surf Zombie (May 20, 2021)

They split the North East conference from last year in half, 9/9.  Now they are called New England and North Atlantic.  Travel has been so much better.  

I saw an interview with Lavers a while back and he said improving travel was one of their big priorities.  

With the new clubs being added this year i won't be surprised to see a couple of other conferences split into smaller groupings.  The NW conference could be split in three, and the Midwest conference could probably be split in two, although 8 looks like the minimum number they would go with, so who knows?


----------



## ToonArmy (May 20, 2021)

RedCard said:


> Two questions on this proposed split...
> 1 - Will there be a LAFC Slammers seeing that Real So Cal will become LAFC So Cal Youth.
> 2 - If LAFC Slammers loses their LAFC title, Will ECNL keep 2 Slammer teams in the league????


This is the new LAFC Slammers. Slammers FC will still have 2 in ECNL per age group


----------



## lafalafa (May 20, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> They split the North East conference from last year in half, 9/9.  Now they are called New England and North Atlantic.  Travel has been so much better.
> 
> I saw an interview with Lavers a while back and he said improving travel was one of their big priorities.
> 
> With the new clubs being added this year i won't be surprised to see a couple of other conferences split into smaller groupings.  The NW conference could be split in three, and the Midwest conference could probably be split in two, although 8 looks like the minimum number they would go with, so who knows?


Yes I remember that was the plan for both girls and boys groups overall. The SW conference just implemented something in that time frame for a few age groups for the boys and now they are going back to that again but including both girls and boys this time around.

My understanding is the SW is not being split into two seperate conferences for 21-22'  like what was done for the girls in the Northeast but rather two different intra or sub divisions within the SW. 

What those intra divisions within the SW should like is up for debating.  Some think it should be strictly based on geography, others by past competitve results.   Personally I think it's better to take both into consideration for a subdivision of the SW conference.    South and North divisions might work but would rather see the top 8 or so teams/clubs divided on among the divisions rather than leaving that up to geo location by chance.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 20, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> They split the North East conference from last year in half, 9/9.  Now they are called New England and North Atlantic.  Travel has been so much better.
> 
> I saw an interview with Lavers a while back and he said improving travel was one of their big priorities.
> 
> With the new clubs being added this year i won't be surprised to see a couple of other conferences split into smaller groupings.  The NW conference could be split in three, and the Midwest conference could probably be split in two, although 8 looks like the minimum number they would go with, so who knows?


I think the NW is already in 3:
Mountain - 6 teams in CO and UT
Bay Area - 8 teams  From Marin in North to San Jose in south to Sacramento in the east
Pacific - 9 teams in Washington, Oregon and Idaho


----------



## futboldad1 (May 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yes I remember that was the plan for both girls and boys groups overall. The SW conference just implemented something in that time frame for a few age groups for the boys and now they are going back to that again but including both girls and boys this time around.
> 
> My understanding is the SW is not being split into two seperate conferences for 21-22'  like what was done for the girls in the Northeast but rather two different intra or sub divisions within the SW.
> 
> What those intra divisions within the SW should like is up for debating.  Some think it should be strictly based on geography, others by past competitve results.   Personally I think it's better to take both into consideration for a subdivision of the SW conference.    South and North divisions might work but would rather see the top 8 or so teams/clubs divided on among the divisions rather than leaving that up to geo location by chance.


This is an interesting post and points........the issues as I see it for deciding into a top 8-9 and lower 8-9 would be a few things...... one would be for clubs whose girls are in the middle like Strikers, Heat, Breakers or even Real, if they are put in the top division they will lose most weeks.....if they are put in the lower division they will win most weeks but does that mean they get easy Champions League spots in most age groups..... or is it closed to the lower 8? If it is closed off how would best teams at these mid-table clubs feel playing for nothing? Then for the like of Slammers LAFC teams, Surf and Blues they have to battle for the same spots.....I think it would have more negative points than good points......f.w.i.w I was told the bottom clubs, middle clubs and top clubs will be evenly distributed......but I supposed we will have to wait and see what the league does...........


----------



## Surf Zombie (May 20, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I think the NW is already in 3:
> Mountain - 6 teams in CO and UT
> Bay Area - 8 teams  From Marin in North to San Jose in south to Sacramento in the east
> Pacific - 9 teams in Washington, Oregon and Idaho


I've never followed that conference, but are each of the three groupings primarily playing against teams in their own area?  Maybe its semantics, but if so i don't understand why they consider it one conference and not three.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 20, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> I've never followed that conference, but are each of the three groupings primarily playing against teams in their own area?  Maybe its semantics, but if so i don't understand why they consider it one conference and not three.


unfortunately this is my first year for ECNL, so I think that changes things a bit -- in that yes they are only playing within their own division other than those that have traveled to National Events (NorCal hasn't traveled since November). I also think it was 2 previously?


----------



## whatithink (May 20, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> This is an interesting post and points........the issues as I see it for deciding into a top 8-9 and lower 8-9 would be a few things...... one would be for clubs whose girls are in the middle like Strikers, Heat, Breakers or even Real, if they are put in the top division they will lose most weeks.....if they are put in the lower division they will win most weeks but does that mean they get easy Champions League spots in most age groups..... or is it closed to the lower 8? If it is closed off how would best teams at these mid-table clubs feel playing for nothing? Then for the like of Slammers LAFC teams, Surf and Blues they have to battle for the same spots.....I think it would have more negative points than good points......f.w.i.w I was told the bottom clubs, middle clubs and top clubs will be evenly distributed......but I supposed we will have to wait and see what the league does...........


The "smart" thing would be to do it by age group, with the top half being the top Div next year and the bottom half being the bottom. New clubs start in the bottom Div. New age groups (U13) get the Div based on their club "coefficient" from the prior season. Bottom 3 go down and top 3 go up each year.

Clubs would potentially have some teams in Div 1 and some in Div 2 depending on which age groups they may be stronger in.

That would be "smart", like what Pep said about the ESL, ““It is not a sport where the relation between the effort and the success, the effort and the reward, does not exist. It is not a sport where success is already guaranteed or it is not a sport when it doesn’t matter where you lose."

ECNL is allowing too many clubs to be mediocre, they just stay in the league. Now that they have so many in the SW, they could use it to develop something, something like an Elite League where you are there based on merit.


----------



## dddad (May 25, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> I've never followed that conference, but are each of the three groupings primarily playing against teams in their own area?  Maybe its semantics, but if so i don't understand why they consider it one conference and not three.


In preCOVID years, the NW conference would schedule 2 weekends of intergroup games, 1 home and 1 away, with the remaining games local.  The slots for Champions League would go to the leaders in each group plus ones for another or two runner-up teams based on overall group record.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 25, 2021)

With goal differential (not averaged) as the tiebreaker after PPG for post season standings, the larger conferences really have an advantage. 

I’m glad our subgroupings in the Northwest conference are geographical. I don’t miss the cost of league game travel that we had in DA. Of course you all in the Southwest aren’t quite as spread out as we are.


----------



## Mom of 2 (May 26, 2021)

The ECNL has no plans to split the league.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 26, 2021)

Mom of 2 said:


> The ECNL has no plans to split the league.


Someone said C19 would be over quickly. It’s not improbable.


----------



## Footy30 (May 29, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Someone said C19 would be over quickly. It’s not improbable.


haha exactly... @Mom of 2 what makes you so certain? I am hoping the split happens so please tell me why you're crushing my hope..


----------



## crush (May 29, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> haha exactly... @Mom of 2 what makes you so certain? I am hoping the split happens so please tell me why you're *crushing* my hope..


I heard from two very reliable sources that we will have the split for the girls.  Less travel is the reason.  Crush is not hear to crush your hope footy


----------



## Footy30 (May 29, 2021)

crush said:


> I heard from two very reliable sources that we will have the split for the girls.  Less travel is the reason.  Crush is not hear to crush your hope footy


thanks Crush, hope your daughter is feeling better btw!


----------



## crush (May 29, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> thanks Crush, hope your daughter is feeling better btw!


Thanks bro


----------

